# This guy is looking for a deal on CL....



## westco (Nov 21, 2007)

*Experienced Drywall Installer - 3 or 4 day job (Encinitas)*

Reply to: 
Date: 2008-05-05, 4:47PM PDT


I am looking for an experienced drywall installer to work on a renovation that I am doing in my home in Encinitas. There are 3 – 4 days of work to be done beginning on Friday (this week) or Monday of next week – but we can’t wait later than that to get started. We are doing some interior renovation in a few rooms of our home and as we open up walls we decide to open up a few more. My contractor and his crew were going to do the drywall themselves, but you know about remodeling “job creep” and there is now more work there than he can get done AND stay on time (and my wife wants them to stay on time, can you imagine that?) 
So I said to him, “Jim? How about if I find you an experienced pro on Craig’s List to come in here and help you out for a few days so that you can focus on the structural and carpentry stuff?” He agreed. 
There is probably about 25 - 30 hours of work starting this Friday or next Monday. Pay will be by the hour at your per-hour bid amount. I will not award this job on solely on price alone, although price per hour WILL be a consideration. Your dryall experience and license(s) will be factored in. I am looking for a good deal from an experienced installer who would like to fill in a few days. 
What I am looking for an experienced drywall installer who has next week open and wants to fill it. Please be ready to document extensive experience in this field prior to being awarded the job. We have all done a bit of drywall in our time, but for this job I'm looking for someone who does it for a living. 
Please send me a brief email with 
(1) your qualifications and experience, 
(2) your cell phone number; 
(3) confirm that you can work 25 – 30 hours late this week or early next week (this Sat & Sunday okay); 
(4) tell me if and when you would be willing to stop by the jobsite Wed or Thursday (8 a.m. to 4 p.m.) to meet with & interview with Jim who will make the final call on who we hire, and, most importantly 
(5) your bid for your per hour time. 
I will pay for any materials needed. I will pay you by check on a 1099 independent contractor basis upon invoice at the end of the job. Of course, you will be able to check me out and meet the crew to assure yourself that I am a good guy.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

My kids would have to be starving....


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

joasis said:


> My kids would have to be starving....


why?


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Can you only imagine the PITA factor at work here? Maybe I am seeing this only a general contractor would, but it smells bad, really bad. lets see what the rest of the heard says?


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

Run Forest,RUN!


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

joasis said:


> Can you only imagine the PITA factor at work here? *Maybe I am seeing this only a general contractor would, *but it smells bad, really bad. lets see what the rest of the heard says?


You're seeing it right, the guy can call a drywall company and have the work done, he wants a "deal", and will fill out 1099 forms, probably an accountant. I'd only take a job like that with full payment in advance on a quoted price, how the hell does he know how many hours it will take, if he's such an expert maybe he should just do it himself, he could get a real good deal that way.


.


----------



## westco (Nov 21, 2007)

Seems like he's looking for a few poor suckers who are out of work.


----------



## AllAmerican (Nov 17, 2007)

joasis said:


> Can you only imagine the PITA factor at work here? Maybe I am seeing this only a general contractor would, but it smells bad, really bad. lets see what the rest of the heard says?


I do not know any General Contractors, including myself, who will allow the Owner to take over any portion of the original Scope of Work or change orders (perhaps this is what Mr. Homeowner means by "job creep") because his crew can't handle the work. Why wouldn't the GC sub the work out? If he hires the subcontractor, then he can control the work, the final product, and the schedule. After all, that is what GC's do for a living.

There is something wrong with this scenario. I would stay away.


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

joasis said:


> Can you only imagine the PITA factor at work here? Maybe I am seeing this only a general contractor would, but it smells bad, really bad. lets see what the rest of the heard says?


I agree. Just wanted to hear why you were saying it.


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

AllAmerican said:


> I do not know any General Contractors, including myself, who will allow the Owner to take over any portion of the original Scope of Work or change orders (perhaps this is what Mr. Homeowner means by "job creep") because his crew can't handle the work. Why wouldn't the GC sub the work out? If he hires the subcontractor, then he can control the work, the final product, and the schedule. After all, that is what GC's do for a living.
> 
> There is something wrong with this scenario. I would stay away.


AllAm has it on this one: he's the GC, why doesn't he sub it out to someone he knows. Who would leave it to the ho looking (on CL no less) for a sub at a cheap price? (right now!) How the hell do you control that? And how does anyone, ho or GC, control quality at that point?

Nightmare.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

It sounds like Uncle Bill wanted to remodel and Nephew Jim said I got a couple of buddy's and we can do it for you Uncle Bill:whistling I like the line He wants to bring in a Professional to help with drywall:clap: Yeah this is a "Please give me a deal or my wife will :blink: yeah! ya gotta love these clowns, and "Oh! make sure you give 110%:thumbsup:"


----------



## Tapingfool (Feb 28, 2008)

*price for work*

This isn't craig's list so why is the guy posting here? By the hour with a 1099?!?!? never..cash only and no 1099 all up front with him supplying materials..he must be looking for illegals for a per hour price they will charge 100 per day..


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

Isn't encinitas a really nice place though? I would htink that it would probably be a nice house, but I don't even live in cali. Couldn't hurt to email him and tellm you want 55 an hour cash. The worst he could say is no.


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

GC and drywall contractor. Hmmmmmmmmmmm. No thanx


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Smells like a rat to me. I'll bid it at 155.00 per hour. There let him stick that in his pipe and smoke it along with his socks.


----------



## westco (Nov 21, 2007)

Tapingfool said:


> This isn't craig's list so why is the guy posting here? By the hour with a 1099?!?!? never..cash only and no 1099 all up front with him supplying materials..he must be looking for illegals for a per hour price they will charge 100 per day..



I'm not posting here I just thought that this post on CL that was posted by someone else was amusing.....


----------



## Handyman Jim (Apr 24, 2008)

Would not do this one,more than one red flag here.

http://www.handymanjimnoonan.com


----------



## Any Season (Nov 19, 2007)

I have gotten stung enough times on 'favor' jobs, which I consider to be anything outside of my normal bidding and scheduling process. In fact it happened a couple of weeks ago for the LAST time. You have to think about a few things here. I'm guessing the GC isn't doing the painting, the HO is so he can save money. That said, as soon as whatever carpentry and structural crap is done with this agreement between HO and GC in place, he can probably get the hell out of there, which I'm sure is the only thing on that poor guys mind every minute he's working there, otherwise why would he basically walk away from the rest of the job.


----------



## Tapingfool (Feb 28, 2008)

westco said:


> I'm not posting here I just thought that this post on CL that was posted by someone else was amusing.....


ah I see, it was amusing..what ever happened with the job anyone know?:shutup:


----------



## AtlantaLawn.com (Sep 24, 2006)

anyone herre ever get a JOB from CL? and it worked out ok?


----------

